# FMDC Again



## R-angel (Nov 15, 2012)

Guys,i got into FMDC!really happy about it but someone was telling me,it isn't recognized by WHO!that means,i wont be able to become a surgeon?im sorry to bother you people but i couldn't find any other thread related to this help please


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

All colleges listed in the following linked thread are recognized by IMED and FAIMER.

See here: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...all-us-approved-pakistan-medical-schools.html


----------



## R-angel (Nov 15, 2012)

Thankyou soo much Rehan uhm,by the way,is it true that they are relocating the college back to PIMS?if you know by any chance


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

R-angel said:


> Guys,i got into FMDC!really happy about it but someone was telling me,it isn't recognized by WHO!that means,i wont be able to become a surgeon?im sorry to bother you people but i couldn't find any other thread related to this help please


as far as I know, FMDC is in the WHO list. Secondly, becoming a surgeon have nothing to do with your college's affiliation with the WHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ifra Umer (Nov 9, 2012)

i have also heard abt it and now as PIMS has been upgraded to uni level.. so i think they wil..


----------



## R-angel (Nov 15, 2012)

thankyou wajeeh!oopss.really?dint know that and ifrah,it is recognized by WHO,according to the list above


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

R-angel said:


> thankyou wajeeh!oopss.really?dint know that and ifrah,it is recognized by WHO,according to the list above


yes, WHO recognition is only to let you write medical licensing exam. If you plan to stay in Pakistan, you don't even have to worry about it. The only recognition you should be concerned with in that case, is the recognition with the PMDC. 
And as everybody mentioned, FMDC is already WHO recognized. Period.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

R-angel said:


> Thankyou soo much Rehan uhm,by the way,is it true that they are relocating the college back to PIMS?if you know by any chance


Yes they are relocating back to PIMS and it'll be part of the university there named after Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto I think. So FMDC is gonna move back there, and hopefully get an upgrade. And it's only a matter of time before FMDC should be recognized by the WHO.


----------



## R-angel (Nov 15, 2012)

why are they relocating it back to PIMS? and is that a good thing?and it is already recognized by WHO!and no,i dont plan to stay here i want to become a surgeon,so that requires the USMLE or something?right?sorry,im asking too many questions but i really need you help people


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

It's actually good that they're relocating back to PIMS, because firstly that will make it part of a big university. Then it'll also be directly attached to the hospital. And a university generally can attract a better faculty than a lone college. The only bad thing is that the PIMS college was known to be too small. And that's why they relocated to near NIH. If they expand the college, it should be all good.

It is not recognized by the WHO as of yet but I'm sure they will be before the first batch graduates. Here's the list: Avicenna Directories - Schools in Pakistan

If I'm not wrong the USMLE is a course you take to become eligible to continue studies in the US. You'll have to do that after you do MBBS and then go to the US. You need to qualify in it with good marks in order to be able to do a house job there if I'm not wrong. I personally think you should go to the UK because they recognize Pakistani degrees much more easily.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

R-angel said:


> why are they relocating it back to PIMS? and is that a good thing?and it is already recognized by WHO!and no,i dont plan to stay here i want to become a surgeon,so that requires the USMLE or something?right?sorry,im asking too many questions but i really need you help people


The relocation of FMDC to PIMS was pre planned. Right in the beginning it was told that after first year the college will be relocated back to PIMS because initially the doctors there raised an issue that FMDC could cause troubles in the normal operations of the hospitals, God knows how, but they said we need some time to arrange for FMDC. So now its going to relocate. 
Secondly, as I mentioned previously, USMLE doesn't have anything to do with you becoming a surgeon. USMLE stands for United States Medical Licensing Exam. So as you can see, you have to clear this test only if you want to be a physician in States. Other countries have their respective medical licensing exams as well. Otherwise, if you want to stay in Pakistan, you don't have to clear the USMLE or anything. Such tests are to be cleared only if you want to go abroad and that also not because you want to become a surgeon, but only in order to practice medicine no matter in what field.


----------



## R-angel (Nov 15, 2012)

heartbreak,now im confused In the list given by Rehan,FMDC is mentioned there and in the one that have provided,it's not anyway,thankyou soo much,the relocating back wala part was kind of confusing me and wajeeh,thankyou soooo much!thankyou thankyou both of youi get it now but one last question,promise if i study from fmdc,and for instance,it isnt affiliated with WHO,then i wont be able to give the USMLE?uhm,also the FCPRSs'?sorry guys last question im being annoying,i know


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Guys, let me help clarify this a little more for anyone who is confused.

The W.H.O. listing used to matter a lot more than it does now. The reason was that many countries were not creating and maintaining their own list of medical colleges that they approved for their own licensing system. Instead, they would look to the W.H.O. to approve the medical colleges by adding them to their list. The pathway to having your medical college accepted by the W.H.O. was this:

Medical college is approved by its own country's medical governing board (in Pakistan this is PM&DC).
Country's Ministry of Education or Ministry of Health adds medical college to their own list.
W.H.O. takes the country's Ministry of Education or Ministry of Health (or equivalent governing body)'s list and adds those colleges to its own list.

Now that the United States has their own comprehensive database with ECFMG and IMED, and other countries are also setting up their own systems, the W.H.O. list is just not as important anymore as it used to be. If your college is not in the W.H.O. list, but it is in the IMED/FAIMER list you are still eligible for the USMLE and can still practice in the United States. It doesn't matter anymore if the college is not in the W.H.O. list because the United States' governing body that regulates international medical graduates (ECFMG) compiles its own list.

So if you plan to practice in Pakistan after graduation, none of this matters. If you want to practice in the U.S., look at the IMED/FAIMER list and don't worry about the W.H.O. If you want to practice in a different country, please look up whether that country follows the W.H.O./Avicenna list or has their own system and then plan accordingly.

My main point is that before it used to be that if your college wasn't W.H.O. approved, it was a terrible thing for graduates who wanted to practice elsewhere, but that no longer holds true.

Hope this helps clear things up.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

R-angel said:


> heartbreak,now im confused In the list given by Rehan,FMDC is mentioned there and in the one that have provided,it's not anyway,thankyou soo much,the relocating back wala part was kind of confusing me and wajeeh,thankyou soooo much!thankyou thankyou both of youi get it now but one last question,promise if i study from fmdc,and for instance,it isnt affiliated with WHO,then i wont be able to give the USMLE?uhm,also the FCPRSs'?sorry guys last question im being annoying,i know


No one's annoyed, if you have questions, just keep asking. Stick around!:thumbsup:


----------



## R-angel (Nov 15, 2012)

Rehan,thankyou soooo much!you all have been very helpfulthankyou again


----------



## Nosherwan (Nov 18, 2012)

What is the syllabus of FMDC or the % age of Biology, Physics, Chemistry & English.


----------

